# commande iPad sur amazon



## jerlaboule (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

est ce que parmi vous quelqu'un a commandé un iPad sur amazon.fr ?
Si oui, le colis rentre t'il dans la boite aux lettres ?
Ou alors quelles sont les dimensions de la boite iPad.
ou encore d'un emballage standard, mais il me semble qu'amazon met des boites adapté a l'objet, mais pas certain.
Je pose cette question, car j'ai des bons de réductions a utiliser sur ce site et que je ne peux etre présent a l'heure de livraison et/ou ouvertiure de la poste car j'ai les mêmes horaires a peu prés.

merci


----------



## Chrone (29 Mai 2012)

Tu peux demander à ce qu'on te livre chez un ami, au bureau, etc. 

Pour la boite, oui cela rentre dans une boite au lettre


----------



## jerlaboule (31 Mai 2012)

Ok, merci de ces renseignements. 
Désolé pour lareponse tardive.


----------

